

Pirates and Copyright Holders: Please Stop Making Stupid Arguments - davidjay
http://www.dangerlibrary.com/2012/01/pirates-and-copyright-holders-stop-making-stupid-arguments/

======
abraxasz
The title is a bit rough, but the argument thoughtful, and to the point. The
"Market Participants" part is particularly interesting. I would however argue
that the "cheapskates" are much fewer that is commonly thought. It is true
that few students would happily spend $20 on a CD, but if there were no other
way of getting music, most of us would go ahead and spend these $20. We would
just be more parsimonious in our music/media consumption if we had to pay for
everything.

~~~
djackson
I think the point is a bit clearer if you imagine each song having its own
market.

I am not a member of the market for dubstep. I am a cheapskate in the market
for Taylor Swift songs - I'd never pay full price, but I could be tempted if
they were twenty cents each. I am a paying customer in the market for old
blues albums.

So any one consumer is not always a cheapskate or always a paying customer.
Every consumer is a cheapskate in most markets.

